# Commisso - Milan: si può chiudere già oggi.



## admin (26 Giugno 2018)

Come riportato da Sky, sono ore caldissime per il futuro societario del Milan. Si potrebbe chiudere a breve, già in giornata. La chiave di volta nella trattativa, l'apertura di Commisso per lasciare a Yonghong Li il 15-20% del club. Comisso è pronto a chiudere l'operazione ed a bonificare ad Elliott i 32 milioni dell'aumento di capitale. Nel corso delle ultime ore Commisso avrebbe ricevuto rassicurazioni sulla chiusura positiva dell'affare.

*Ancora Sky. la fumata bianca potrebbe arrivare nel corso del pomeriggio americano. Commisso è pronto a firmare. A Li dovrebbe restare una quota inferiore al 20%.

**Ancora Sky: Commisso spinge sull'acceleratore. Non vuole partecipare ad aste e vuole tenere a distanza altri investitori. La trattativa non è iniziata cinque giorni fa ma va avanti da circa un mese. Commisso ha deciso di investire nel Milan quando ha ricevuto un no dalla NASL per investire 500 milioni milioni nel calcio Usa. Ora vuole dimostrare chi è davvero Rocco Commisso.*


----------



## Aron (26 Giugno 2018)

I boia dell'UEFA sarebbero felicissimi di sapere della permanenza di Yonghong Li.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (26 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Sky, sono ore caldissime per il futuro societario del Milan. Si potrebbe chiudere a breve, già in giornata. La chiave di volta nella trattativa, l'apertura di Commisso per lasciare a Yonghong Li il 15-20% del club. Comisso è pronto a chiudere l'operazione ed a bonificare ad Elliott i 32 milioni dell'aumento di capitale.



Mi sembra di capire che è fatta.
Non saprei, sono scettico su questo passaggio,ma vedremo. Li mi ispirava fiducia e poi vedi come è andata.

Comunque, se si chiude oggi, non ditemi che non c'è un collegamento con lo slittamento della sentenza UEFA.

Secondo, Maldini sta parlando dappertutto, ancora in questi minuti. Ecco Commisso, se vuoi subito acquistare la mia fiducia... sai cosa fare


----------



## Cantastorie (26 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Sky, sono ore caldissime per il futuro societario del Milan. Si potrebbe chiudere a breve, già in giornata. La chiave di volta nella trattativa, l'apertura di Commisso per lasciare a Yonghong Li il 15-20% del club. Comisso è pronto a chiudere l'operazione ed a bonificare ad Elliott i 32 milioni dell'aumento di capitale.



non ci spero, ma se succede secondo me domani abbiamo una bella sorpresa.
A New York sono le 10.52 dobbiamo considerare la giornata di New York o la nostra?


----------



## mil77 (26 Giugno 2018)

ecco così allora si che si chiude! sarà 400 milioni lasciando il 20% a Li


----------



## James45 (26 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Sky, sono ore caldissime per il futuro societario del Milan. Si potrebbe chiudere a breve, già in giornata. La chiave di volta nella trattativa, l'apertura di Commisso per lasciare a Yonghong Li il 15-20% del club. Comisso è pronto a chiudere l'operazione ed a bonificare ad Elliott i 32 milioni dell'aumento di capitale.



A pelle avrei preferito i Rickett, ma viste le ultime dichiarazioni d'intenti, va bene così.


----------



## Victorss (26 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Sky, sono ore caldissime per il futuro societario del Milan. Si potrebbe chiudere a breve, già in giornata. La chiave di volta nella trattativa, l'apertura di Commisso per lasciare a Yonghong Li il 15-20% del club. Comisso è pronto a chiudere l'operazione ed a bonificare ad Elliott i 32 milioni dell'aumento di capitale. Nel corso delle ultime ore Commisso avrebbe ricevuto rassicurazioni sulla chiusura positiva dell'affare.



Molto bene, in ogni caso non credo che la non permanenza di Lì con una percentuale di minoranza sia mai stata presa in considerazione.
Comunque momento caldo, nessuno ha la sempreverde GIF del wrestler che ansima???


----------



## __king george__ (26 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Sky, sono ore caldissime per il futuro societario del Milan. Si potrebbe chiudere a breve, già in giornata. La chiave di volta nella trattativa, l'apertura di Commisso per lasciare a Yonghong Li il 15-20% del club. Comisso è pronto a chiudere l'operazione ed a bonificare ad Elliott i 32 milioni dell'aumento di capitale. Nel corso delle ultime ore Commisso avrebbe ricevuto rassicurazioni sulla chiusura positiva dell'affare.



io tifo Rocco,,,se poi sbaglio pace...tanto ormai non ne va bene una,,,


----------



## admin (26 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Sky, sono ore caldissime per il futuro societario del Milan. Si potrebbe chiudere a breve, già in giornata. La chiave di volta nella trattativa, l'apertura di Commisso per lasciare a Yonghong Li il 15-20% del club. Comisso è pronto a chiudere l'operazione ed a bonificare ad Elliott i 32 milioni dell'aumento di capitale. Nel corso delle ultime ore Commisso avrebbe ricevuto rassicurazioni sulla chiusura positiva dell'affare.



Speriamo bene.

Nessun pregiudizio da parte mia. L'importante, come già detto, è che non entrino in gioco i soliti noti...


----------



## Tell93 (26 Giugno 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Mi sembra di capire che è fatta.
> Non saprei, sono scettico su questo passaggio,ma vedremo. Li mi ispirava fiducia e poi vedi come è andata.
> 
> Comunque, se si chiude oggi, non ditemi che non c'è un collegamento con lo slittamento della sentenza UEFA.
> ...



Concordo in toto. La UEFA ci sta aspettando a mio avviso, non credo che siano dei "cattivoni" come ci vogliano far credere, il Milan è il Milan


----------



## babsodiolinter (26 Giugno 2018)

Stasera l'annuncio domani la sentenza?
Io spero in una condizionale....


----------



## James45 (26 Giugno 2018)

Tell93 ha scritto:


> Concordo in toto. La UEFA ci sta aspettando a mio avviso, non credo che siano dei "cattivoni" come ci vogliano far credere, il Milan è il Milan



Mi auguro tu abbia ragione, ma non li definirei cattivoni... il termine che mi viene in mente è uno asteriscato...


----------



## Super_Lollo (26 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Speriamo bene.
> 
> Nessun pregiudizio da parte mia. L'importante, come già detto, è che non entrino in gioco i soliti noti...



Si ma considera che sono collegamenti che ipotizziamo noi , poi alla prova dei fatti bisogna vedere.


----------



## malos (26 Giugno 2018)

Che Dio ce la mandi buona sto giro...


----------



## MissRossonera (26 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Sky, sono ore caldissime per il futuro societario del Milan. Si potrebbe chiudere a breve, già in giornata. La chiave di volta nella trattativa, l'apertura di Commisso per lasciare a Yonghong Li il 15-20% del club. Comisso è pronto a chiudere l'operazione ed a bonificare ad Elliott i 32 milioni dell'aumento di capitale. Nel corso delle ultime ore Commisso avrebbe ricevuto rassicurazioni sulla chiusura positiva dell'affare.



Se così fosse gli darò fiducia,almeno all'inizio. Poi vedremo che farà. Intanto vediamo se questa accelerata esiste davvero o sono le solite sparate dei giornalisti.


----------



## admin (26 Giugno 2018)

*Ancora Sky. la fumata bianca potrebbe arrivare nel corso del pomeriggio americano. Commisso è pronto a firmare. A Li dovrebbe restare una quota inferiore al 20%.*


----------



## mabadi (26 Giugno 2018)

Cantastorie ha scritto:


> non ci spero, ma se succede secondo me domani abbiamo una bella sorpresa.
> A New York sono le 10.52 dobbiamo considerare la giornata di New York o la nostra?



la nostra dubito al massimo la cinese. Quindi sera/pomeriggio Usa giorno Cina, notte fonda Ita... giusto per non farci dormire.


----------



## Super_Lollo (26 Giugno 2018)

Ragionate un secondo con me : 

Se la sentenza uefa verteva sul fatto che Li era inadempiente nel caso entrasse un nuovo socio l'appalto accusatorio salterebbe. 

Per me dipende anche da questo l'attesa della UEFA.


----------



## James45 (26 Giugno 2018)

malos ha scritto:


> Che Dio ce la mandi buona sto giro...



Come si dice a Milano: "O Signur varda giò"

(che se vardi su me ghe vardi i mudand à la Madon)


----------



## markjordan (26 Giugno 2018)

magari
ma x la uefa la vedo male comunque , spero di sbagliarmi ma non credo


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (26 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Sky, sono ore caldissime per il futuro societario del Milan. Si potrebbe chiudere a breve, già in giornata. La chiave di volta nella trattativa, l'apertura di Commisso per lasciare a Yonghong Li il 15-20% del club. Comisso è pronto a chiudere l'operazione ed a bonificare ad Elliott i 32 milioni dell'aumento di capitale. Nel corso delle ultime ore Commisso avrebbe ricevuto rassicurazioni sulla chiusura positiva dell'affare.



Zio Rocco, mi raccomando: voglio vederti esultare quando il tuo Milan segnerà un goal contro la Juve! Non fare come Biglia


----------



## Tell93 (26 Giugno 2018)

James45 ha scritto:


> Mi auguro tu abbia ragione, ma non li definirei cattivoni... il termine che mi viene in mente è uno asteriscato...



 "la sentenza più dura di sempre" lol manco avessimo fatto un attentato


----------



## admin (26 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ancora Sky. la fumata bianca potrebbe arrivare nel corso del pomeriggio americano. Commisso è pronto a firmare. A Li dovrebbe restare una quota inferiore al 20%.*



.


----------



## Freddiedevil (26 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ancora Sky. la fumata bianca potrebbe arrivare nel corso del pomeriggio americano. Commisso è pronto a firmare. A Li dovrebbe restare una quota inferiore al 20%.*



Spero siano le ultime ore nelle quali dobbiamo occuparci di finanza e diritto


----------



## mabadi (26 Giugno 2018)

Visto che faremo le ore piccole, propongo solo per oggi, di autorizzare il nudo integrale nella sezione gnocche.


----------



## Tell93 (26 Giugno 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ragionate un secondo con me :
> 
> Se la sentenza uefa verteva sul fatto che Li era inadempiente nel caso entrasse un nuovo socio l'appalto accusatorio salterebbe.
> 
> Per me dipende anche da questo l'attesa della UEFA.



bingo


----------



## zamp2010 (26 Giugno 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Mi sembra di capire che è fatta.
> Non saprei, sono scettico su questo passaggio,ma vedremo. Li mi ispirava fiducia e poi vedi come è andata.
> 
> Comunque, se si chiude oggi, non ditemi che non c'è un collegamento con lo slittamento della sentenza UEFA.
> ...



D'accordo.
Per me e ovvio che la slitta e collegato alla cessione. 
Anche le parole di Maldini.

Dai che ci siampo.


----------



## James45 (26 Giugno 2018)

mabadi ha scritto:


> Visto che faremo le ore piccole, propongo solo per oggi, di autorizzare il nudo integrale nella sezione gnocche.



Ottima scusa!


----------



## corvorossonero (26 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Speriamo bene.
> 
> Nessun pregiudizio da parte mia. L'importante, come già detto, è che non entrino in gioco i soliti noti...



Tranquillo Admin, questa volta mi sa che è cessione vera  Maldini sarà l'eventuale conferma. 
Comunque come avevo scritto in un altro topic, purtroppo la % di minoranza a Li credo sia quasi inevitabile, per una serie di motivazioni. Speriamo però che non comporti problemi.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (26 Giugno 2018)

Io tifo per chi ci prenderà...chiunque sarà avrà il mio sostegno, sperando che per una volta vada bene.


----------



## Roccoro (26 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Sky, sono ore caldissime per il futuro societario del Milan. Si potrebbe chiudere a breve, già in giornata. La chiave di volta nella trattativa, l'apertura di Commisso per lasciare a Yonghong Li il 15-20% del club. Comisso è pronto a chiudere l'operazione ed a bonificare ad Elliott i 32 milioni dell'aumento di capitale. Nel corso delle ultime ore Commisso avrebbe ricevuto rassicurazioni sulla chiusura positiva dell'affare.
> 
> *Ancora Sky. la fumata bianca potrebbe arrivare nel corso del pomeriggio americano. Commisso è pronto a firmare. A Li dovrebbe restare una quota inferiore al 20%.*



Questo dimostra che la UEFA ha già la sentenza pronta....ma non si tratterà della squalifica alle coppe  vi siete fatti troppi problemi ragazzi, domani Rocco castigherà quelli della UEFA, perché noi Rocco siamo fatti così


----------



## Aron (26 Giugno 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ragionate un secondo con me :
> 
> Se la sentenza uefa verteva sul fatto che Li era inadempiente nel caso entrasse un nuovo socio l'appalto accusatorio salterebbe.
> 
> Per me dipende anche da questo l'attesa della UEFA.




Vorrei fosse così, ma temo non lo sia.


----------



## Black (26 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Sky, sono ore caldissime per il futuro societario del Milan. Si potrebbe chiudere a breve, già in giornata. La chiave di volta nella trattativa, l'apertura di Commisso per lasciare a Yonghong Li il 15-20% del club. Comisso è pronto a chiudere l'operazione ed a bonificare ad Elliott i 32 milioni dell'aumento di capitale. Nel corso delle ultime ore Commisso avrebbe ricevuto rassicurazioni sulla chiusura positiva dell'affare.
> 
> *Ancora Sky. la fumata bianca potrebbe arrivare nel corso del pomeriggio americano. Commisso è pronto a firmare. A Li dovrebbe restare una quota inferiore al 20%.*



dai datemi una speranza... oggi si firma, domani la Uefa alleggerisce la pena.... e poi a Luglio il mercato


----------



## Tell93 (26 Giugno 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Tranquillo Admin, questa volta mi sa che è cessione vera  Maldini sarà l'eventuale conferma.
> Comunque come avevo scritto in un altro topic, purtroppo la % di minoranza a Li credo sia quasi inevitabile, per una serie di motivazioni. Speriamo però che non comporti problemi.



Sarebbe troppo bello annunciarlo il giorno del suo compleanno


----------



## Super_Lollo (26 Giugno 2018)

Tell93 ha scritto:


> bingo



A rigor di logica potrebbe essere cosi. 

Io ti multo di 20 milioni per i bilanci della gestione del nano ma la squalifica è per colpa di Li ma se Li non è più il presidente e il presidente è un multi miliardario americano con finanze più che provate il mio impianto accusatorio salta. 

ripeto , per me è tutto collegato.


----------



## corvorossonero (26 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ancora Sky. la fumata bianca potrebbe arrivare nel corso del pomeriggio americano. Commisso è pronto a firmare. A Li dovrebbe restare una quota inferiore al 20%.*



Lo penso anche io, tra il 16-18%. Corrispondenti agli aumenti di capitale fatti quest'anno, circa 100 mln in totale, qualcosa meno.


----------



## odasensei (26 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Sky, sono ore caldissime per il futuro societario del Milan. Si potrebbe chiudere a breve, già in giornata. La chiave di volta nella trattativa, l'apertura di Commisso per lasciare a Yonghong Li il 15-20% del club. Comisso è pronto a chiudere l'operazione ed a bonificare ad Elliott i 32 milioni dell'aumento di capitale. Nel corso delle ultime ore Commisso avrebbe ricevuto rassicurazioni sulla chiusura positiva dell'affare.
> 
> *Ancora Sky. la fumata bianca potrebbe arrivare nel corso del pomeriggio americano. Commisso è pronto a firmare. A Li dovrebbe restare una quota inferiore al 20%.*



Daje Rocco


----------



## Black (26 Giugno 2018)

Roccoro ha scritto:


> Questo dimostra che la UEFA ha già la sentenza pronta....ma non si tratterà della squalifica alle coppe  vi siete fatti troppi problemi ragazzi, domani Rocco castigherà quelli della UEFA, perché noi Rocco siamo fatti così



sei tu il nuovo presidente?? lieti di conoscerti!


----------



## Tell93 (26 Giugno 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> A rigor di logica potrebbe essere cosi.
> 
> Io ti multo di 20 milioni per i bilanci della gestione del nano ma la squalifica è per colpa di Li ma se Li non è più il presidente e il presidente è un multi miliardario americano con finanze più che provate il mio impianto accusatorio salta.
> 
> ripeto , per me è tutto collegato.



Ma anche nel rifiuto del SA si capiva chiaramente che il problema era il debito a breve scadenza, tolto quello perchè dovrebbero escluderci? E' ovvio ragazzi


----------



## Dany20 (26 Giugno 2018)

Dai che con Rocco possiamo tenere duro.


----------



## Victorss (26 Giugno 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Tranquillo Admin, questa volta mi sa che è cessione vera  Maldini sarà l'eventuale conferma.
> Comunque come avevo scritto in un altro topic, purtroppo la % di minoranza a Li credo sia quasi inevitabile, per una serie di motivazioni. Speriamo però che non comporti problemi.



Sono d'accordo, Li non mollerà l osso finché ci sono i progetti in Cina e finché non ci sarà la quotazione in borsa..Voglio la GIF del wrestler che ansima! Chi ce l ha??


----------



## Black (26 Giugno 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ragionate un secondo con me :
> 
> Se la sentenza uefa verteva sul fatto che Li era inadempiente nel caso entrasse un nuovo socio l'appalto accusatorio salterebbe.
> 
> Per me dipende anche da questo l'attesa della UEFA.



lo penso anch'io ed effettivamente giustificherebbe tutti questi rinvii quando invece la sentenza sembrava già imminente ancora la scorsa settimana


----------



## James45 (26 Giugno 2018)

Tell93 ha scritto:


> Ma anche nel rifiuto del SA si capiva chiaramente che il problema era il debito a breve scadenza, tolto quello perchè dovrebbero escluderci? E' ovvio ragazzi



Non fa una grinza, ma di stirate ne abbiamo prese troppe ultimamente... io aspetto senza farmi illusioni


----------



## Zanc9 (26 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Sky, sono ore caldissime per il futuro societario del Milan. Si potrebbe chiudere a breve, già in giornata. La chiave di volta nella trattativa, l'apertura di Commisso per lasciare a Yonghong Li il 15-20% del club. Comisso è pronto a chiudere l'operazione ed a bonificare ad Elliott i 32 milioni dell'aumento di capitale. Nel corso delle ultime ore Commisso avrebbe ricevuto rassicurazioni sulla chiusura positiva dell'affare.
> 
> *Ancora Sky. la fumata bianca potrebbe arrivare nel corso del pomeriggio americano. Commisso è pronto a firmare. A Li dovrebbe restare una quota inferiore al 20%.*



I have a dream!!

Cambio di proprietà;
Multa con condizionale ma Europa League;
Mercato decente;
Stadio nel 2021.

Sarà il caldo!!!!


----------



## admin (26 Giugno 2018)

*Ancora Sky: Commisso spinge sull'acceleratore. Non vuole partecipare ad aste e vuole tenere a distanza altri investitori. La trattativa non è iniziata cinque giorni fa ma va avanti da circa un mese. Commisso ha deciso di investire nel Milan quando ha ricevuto un no dalla NASL per investire 500 milioni milioni nel calcio Usa. Ora vuole dimostrare chi è davvero Rocco Commisso.*


----------



## Super_Lollo (26 Giugno 2018)

Zanc9 ha scritto:


> I have a dream!!
> 
> Cambio di proprietà;
> Multa con condizionale ma Europa League;
> ...



L'ho gia detto in ogni video , se finisce cosi vado nudo nelle sedi dei giornali a fargli la pipi sulle vetrine.


----------



## Djerry (26 Giugno 2018)

E' impossibile non fare il tifo anche per lui, fosse solo per sentirlo pronunciare alla prima conferenza:

"Dopo più di sessantotto anni che c'ho, è incredibile per me di avere l'opportunità di portare in tutto il mondo una squadra con la _nominata _del Milan _and _con la _padronanza _italiana, calabrese, grazie a la mi _matre _ _and _al mi _patre_".


----------



## markjordan (26 Giugno 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> A rigor di logica potrebbe essere cosi.
> 
> Io ti multo di 20 milioni per i bilanci della gestione del nano ma la squalifica è per colpa di Li ma se Li non è più il presidente e il presidente è un multi miliardario americano con finanze più che provate il mio impianto accusatorio salta.
> 
> ripeto , per me è tutto collegato.


e il gala ora?
no raga la uefa ci ha presi come esempio e ci mazzolera' in ogni caso oltre ogni nostro sbaglio
fine ot
vai rocco


----------



## Super_Lollo (26 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ancora Sky: Commisso spinge sull'acceleratore. Non vuole partecipare ad aste e vuole tenere a distanza altri investitori. La trattativa non è iniziata cinque giorni fa ma va avanti da circa un mese. Commisso ha deciso di investire nel Milan quando ha ricevuto un no dalla NASL per investire 500 milioni milioni nel calcio Usa. Ora vuole dimostrare chi è davvero Rocco Commisso.*



Vai Rocco  la tua italia di aspetta per erigerti a EROE .


----------



## Gunnar67 (26 Giugno 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> I boia dell'UEFA sarebbero felicissimi di sapere della permanenza di Yonghong Li.



Quelli della UEFA con la loro minaccia di darci una stangata stanno AGEVOLANDO l'uscita di scena del cinese, aiutandoci ad avere un presidente decente, perché nessuno vuole vedere il Milan nelle mani di questi cravattari (cinesi, fondi di strozzinaggio, strascichi e rimasugli occulti di Fininvest etc...). La UEFA sta facendo pulizia.


----------



## admin (26 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Sky, sono ore caldissime per il futuro societario del Milan. Si potrebbe chiudere a breve, già in giornata. La chiave di volta nella trattativa, l'apertura di Commisso per lasciare a Yonghong Li il 15-20% del club. Comisso è pronto a chiudere l'operazione ed a bonificare ad Elliott i 32 milioni dell'aumento di capitale. Nel corso delle ultime ore Commisso avrebbe ricevuto rassicurazioni sulla chiusura positiva dell'affare.
> 
> *Ancora Sky. la fumata bianca potrebbe arrivare nel corso del pomeriggio americano. Commisso è pronto a firmare. A Li dovrebbe restare una quota inferiore al 20%.
> 
> **Ancora Sky: Commisso spinge sull'acceleratore. Non vuole partecipare ad aste e vuole tenere a distanza altri investitori. La trattativa non è iniziata cinque giorni fa ma va avanti da circa un mese. Commisso ha deciso di investire nel Milan quando ha ricevuto un no dalla NASL per investire 500 milioni milioni nel calcio Usa. Ora vuole dimostrare chi è davvero Rocco Commisso.*




*Leggete e quotate*


----------



## Super_Lollo (26 Giugno 2018)

Djerry ha scritto:


> E' impossibile non fare il tifo anche per lui, fosse solo per sentirlo pronunciare alla prima conferenza:
> 
> "Dopo più di sessantotto anni che c'ho, è incredibile per me di avere l'opportunità di portare in tutto il mondo una squadra con la _nominata _del Milan _and _con la _padronanza _italiana, calabrese, grazie a la mi _matre _ _and _al mi _patre_".



Beh non è che parla molto peggio di Mirabelli e Gattuso. 

Occhio che fanno la combriccola della Calabria e rimangono tutti.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (26 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ancora Sky: Commisso spinge sull'acceleratore. Non vuole partecipare ad aste e vuole tenere a distanza altri investitori. La trattativa non è iniziata cinque giorni fa ma va avanti da circa un mese. Commisso ha deciso di investire nel Milan quando ha ricevuto un no dalla NASL per investire 500 milioni milioni nel calcio Usa. Ora vuole dimostrare chi è davvero Rocco Commisso.*



AHhahahaha questa gasa parecchio...


----------



## corvorossonero (26 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ancora Sky: Commisso spinge sull'acceleratore. Non vuole partecipare ad aste e vuole tenere a distanza altri investitori. La trattativa non è iniziata cinque giorni fa ma va avanti da circa un mese. Commisso ha deciso di investire nel Milan quando ha ricevuto un no dalla NASL per investire 500 milioni milioni nel calcio Usa. Ora vuole dimostrare chi è davvero Rocco Commisso.*





Djerry ha scritto:


> E' impossibile non fare il tifo anche per lui, fosse solo per sentirlo pronunciare alla prima conferenza:
> 
> "Dopo più di sessantotto anni che c'ho, è incredibile per me di avere l'opportunità di portare in tutto il mondo una squadra con la _nominata _del Milan _and _con la _padronanza _italiana, calabrese, grazie a la mi _matre _ _and _al mi _patre_".


----------



## Aron (26 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ancora Sky: Commisso spinge sull'acceleratore. Non vuole partecipare ad aste e vuole tenere a distanza altri investitori. La trattativa non è iniziata cinque giorni fa ma va avanti da circa un mese. Commisso ha deciso di investire nel Milan quando ha ricevuto un no dalla NASL per investire 500 milioni milioni nel calcio Usa. Ora vuole dimostrare chi è davvero Rocco Commisso.*



Al massimo il no l'ha ricevuto dalla USSF (la Federcalcio americana), visto che la NASL è praticamente sua (e l'ha rovinata).

Tra tutti i possibili proprietari che c'erano, proprio quello che ha disfatto la NASL, buttato i Cosmos nel torpore e fatto guerra a tutta la USSF.


----------



## Black (26 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ancora Sky: Commisso spinge sull'acceleratore. Non vuole partecipare ad aste e vuole tenere a distanza altri investitori. La trattativa non è iniziata cinque giorni fa ma va avanti da circa un mese. Commisso ha deciso di investire nel Milan quando ha ricevuto un no dalla NASL per investire 500 milioni milioni nel calcio Usa. Ora vuole dimostrare chi è davvero Rocco Commisso.*



e vai Rocco!!! Facci vedere chi sei!!! i 500M mettili nel Milan e portaci Cavani+Modric.... (mi accontento anche di meno in realtà)


----------



## zamp2010 (26 Giugno 2018)

Ragazzi, possiamo sognare anche una nuova dirigenza.
A me a pelle non mai piaciute questi ex interisti Fassone e Mirabelli che non hanno espirienza.


----------



## 7vinte (26 Giugno 2018)

Annunzio vobis,gaudium magnum:
Habemus Proprietarium!!!! 
Eminentissimum ac reverendissimum, 
dominum,dominum, Roccum! 
Sancte Romane Ecclesiae cardinalem Commisso!!! 
Qui sibi nomen inposuit Paolo VII 

Ps. Sono il più cattolico del forum,vado sempre a Messa,non è una presa in giro. Sono Cattolico


----------



## James45 (26 Giugno 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> Al massimo il no l'ha ricevuto dalla USSF (la Federcalcio americana), visto che la NASL è praticamente sua (e l'ha rovinata).
> 
> Tra tutti i possibili proprietari che c'erano, proprio quello che ha disfatto la NASL, buttato i Cosmos nel torpore e fatto guerra a tutta la USSF.



Uno che combatte. Bene.
Ha cercato di portare in America le idee del calcio europeo.
E era nella cordata di Sal


----------



## odasensei (26 Giugno 2018)

markjordan ha scritto:


> e il gala ora?
> no raga la uefa ci ha presi come esempio e ci mazzolera' in ogni caso oltre ogni nostro sbaglio
> fine ot
> vai rocco



questo lo penso anche io, tra l'altro a Commisso probabilmente gli vanno anche bene 1/2 anni di gestione oculata visto che li avrebbe fatti anche lui (come tutti gli americani)


----------



## 7vinte (26 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ancora Sky: Commisso spinge sull'acceleratore. Non vuole partecipare ad aste e vuole tenere a distanza altri investitori. La trattativa non è iniziata cinque giorni fa ma va avanti da circa un mese. Commisso ha deciso di investire nel Milan quando ha ricevuto un no dalla NASL per investire 500 milioni milioni nel calcio Usa. Ora vuole dimostrare chi è davvero Rocco Commisso.*



E dimostraolo Rocco!!!!!!


----------



## el_gaucho (26 Giugno 2018)

Djerry ha scritto:


> E' impossibile non fare il tifo anche per lui, fosse solo per sentirlo pronunciare alla prima conferenza:
> 
> "Dopo più di sessantotto anni che c'ho, è incredibile per me di avere l'opportunità di portare in tutto il mondo una squadra con la _nominata _del Milan _and _con la _padronanza _italiana, calabrese, grazie a la mi _matre _ _and _al mi _patre_".


----------



## Gunnar67 (26 Giugno 2018)

Zanc9 ha scritto:


> I have a dream!!
> 
> Cambio di proprietà;
> Multa con condizionale ma Europa League;
> ...



Credo che l'EL per quest'anno salterà, perché la UEFA ci deve mettere dei paletti che siano da esempio e monito anche per il nuovo padrone che sta arrivando (se sta arrivando). Le altre cose che ti auguri non sono un sogno, ma cose che ci aspettiamo tutti.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (26 Giugno 2018)

Djerry ha scritto:


> E' impossibile non fare il tifo anche per lui, fosse solo per sentirlo pronunciare alla prima conferenza:
> 
> "Dopo più di sessantotto anni che c'ho, è incredibile per me di avere l'opportunità di portare in tutto il mondo una squadra con la _nominata _del Milan _and _con la _padronanza _italiana, calabrese, grazie a la mi _matre _ _and _al mi _patre_".



e poi aggiunge "faro un milan tutto calabrese, licenzio fassone e promuovo mirabelli ad amministratore delegato e prolungo il contratto a gattuso"


----------



## ibracadabra9 (26 Giugno 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> I boia dell'UEFA sarebbero felicissimi di sapere della permanenza di Yonghong Li.


Si ma è irrilevante la maggioranza ce l avrebbe il nostro compaesano


----------



## Roccoro (26 Giugno 2018)

Black ha scritto:


> sei tu il nuovo presidente?? lieti di conoscerti!



I Rocco sono tutti uguali, con la mazza non fanno sconti a nessuno (meglio ragazze che UEFA però) 
Comunque vi facevate troppi problemi, io sono sempre stato più o meno tranquillo sulla faccenda, entro domani mattina lo saremo ufficialmente tutti quanti!


----------



## Aron (26 Giugno 2018)

James45 ha scritto:


> Uno che combatte. Bene



Uno che combatte deve saper vincere. Commisso saprà vincere nel suo campo lavorativo, nello sport ha finora combinato solo guai.
Questo qui muovererebbe mari e monti per fare guerra all'UEFA e minacciare la Super Lega (cosa che ha già fatto in America nella sua lotta per destabilizzare la MLS e rendere la NASL la prima categoria di riferimento), quindi l'unico modo che avrebbe l'UEFA per contrastarlo all'origine sarebbe confermare la stangata senza condizionali o possibilità di modifiche.


----------



## Boomer (26 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Sky, sono ore caldissime per il futuro societario del Milan. Si potrebbe chiudere a breve, già in giornata. La chiave di volta nella trattativa, l'apertura di Commisso per lasciare a Yonghong Li il 15-20% del club. Comisso è pronto a chiudere l'operazione ed a bonificare ad Elliott i 32 milioni dell'aumento di capitale. Nel corso delle ultime ore Commisso avrebbe ricevuto rassicurazioni sulla chiusura positiva dell'affare.
> 
> *Ancora Sky. la fumata bianca potrebbe arrivare nel corso del pomeriggio americano. Commisso è pronto a firmare. A Li dovrebbe restare una quota inferiore al 20%.
> 
> **Ancora Sky: Commisso spinge sull'acceleratore. Non vuole partecipare ad aste e vuole tenere a distanza altri investitori. La trattativa non è iniziata cinque giorni fa ma va avanti da circa un mese. Commisso ha deciso di investire nel Milan quando ha ricevuto un no dalla NASL per investire 500 milioni milioni nel calcio Usa. Ora vuole dimostrare chi è davvero Rocco Commisso.*



Li uscirà di scena vedrete.


----------



## Gunnar67 (26 Giugno 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Annunzio vobis,gaudium magnum:
> Habemus Proprietarium!!!!
> Eminentissimum ac reverendissimum,
> dominum,dominum, Roccum!
> ...



A me va bene anche un presidente protestante, purché non sia più sto cinese assurdo che non ha detto una parola in un anno.


----------



## James45 (26 Giugno 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> Uno che combatte deve saper vincere. Commisso saprà vincere nel suo campo lavorativo, nello sport ha finora combinato solo guai.
> Questo qui muovererebbe mari e monti per fare guerra all'UEFA e minacciare la Super Lega (cosa che ha già fatto in America nella sua lotta per destabilizzare la MLS e rendere la NASL la prima categoria di riferimento), quindi l'unico modo che avrebbe l'UEFA per contrastarlo all'origine sarebbe confermare la stangata senza condizionali o possibilità di modifiche.



E farebbe bene.
Non si può sempre abbassare la testa.
La UEFA farà quello che vuole comunque: poteva venire anche Paperon de'Paperoni ma non sarebbe cambiato nulla.
Quindi giusto prendere una scarpa e batterla sul tavolo davanti a tutti (ogni riferimento a un russo a caso è puramente voluta)


----------



## Moffus98 (26 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Sky, sono ore caldissime per il futuro societario del Milan. Si potrebbe chiudere a breve, già in giornata. La chiave di volta nella trattativa, l'apertura di Commisso per lasciare a Yonghong Li il 15-20% del club. Comisso è pronto a chiudere l'operazione ed a bonificare ad Elliott i 32 milioni dell'aumento di capitale. Nel corso delle ultime ore Commisso avrebbe ricevuto rassicurazioni sulla chiusura positiva dell'affare.
> 
> *Ancora Sky. la fumata bianca potrebbe arrivare nel corso del pomeriggio americano. Commisso è pronto a firmare. A Li dovrebbe restare una quota inferiore al 20%.
> 
> **Ancora Sky: Commisso spinge sull'acceleratore. Non vuole partecipare ad aste e vuole tenere a distanza altri investitori. La trattativa non è iniziata cinque giorni fa ma va avanti da circa un mese. Commisso ha deciso di investire nel Milan quando ha ricevuto un no dalla NASL per investire 500 milioni milioni nel calcio Usa. *Ora vuole dimostrare chi è davvero Rocco Commisso.[/B]



Giuro che l'ultima frase me l'ha fatto diventare duro. Comunque, le sue intenzioni si vedranno fin da subito. Se rimangono Fassone, Mirabelli e Gattuso, allora non ho speranze. Cosa diversa se cambia tutto. Il mio sogno sarebbe avere Maldini e Braida in dirigenza, con Conte in panchina. E con questo management mi farei andare bene anche il ritorno di Galliani.


----------



## admin (26 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Sky, sono ore caldissime per il futuro societario del Milan. Si potrebbe chiudere a breve, già in giornata. La chiave di volta nella trattativa, l'apertura di Commisso per lasciare a Yonghong Li il 15-20% del club. Comisso è pronto a chiudere l'operazione ed a bonificare ad Elliott i 32 milioni dell'aumento di capitale. Nel corso delle ultime ore Commisso avrebbe ricevuto rassicurazioni sulla chiusura positiva dell'affare.
> 
> *Ancora Sky. la fumata bianca potrebbe arrivare nel corso del pomeriggio americano. Commisso è pronto a firmare. A Li dovrebbe restare una quota inferiore al 20%.
> 
> **Ancora Sky: Commisso spinge sull'acceleratore. Non vuole partecipare ad aste e vuole tenere a distanza altri investitori. La trattativa non è iniziata cinque giorni fa ma va avanti da circa un mese. Commisso ha deciso di investire nel Milan quando ha ricevuto un no dalla NASL per investire 500 milioni milioni nel calcio Usa. Ora vuole dimostrare chi è davvero Rocco Commisso.*



.


----------



## neversayconte (26 Giugno 2018)

Venga pure questo piccolo vecchio calabrese basta che ci liberi dall'empasse.
Mi sembra una situazione simile a quando stavamo per portare i libri in trabunale.


----------



## Gaunter O'Dimm (26 Giugno 2018)

.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (26 Giugno 2018)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> io tifo Rocco,,,se poi sbaglio pace...tanto ormai non ne va bene una,,,



La penso allo stesso modo pure io.


----------



## ScArsenal83 (26 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Sky, sono ore caldissime per il futuro societario del Milan. Si potrebbe chiudere a breve, già in giornata. La chiave di volta nella trattativa, l'apertura di Commisso per lasciare a Yonghong Li il 15-20% del club. Comisso è pronto a chiudere l'operazione ed a bonificare ad Elliott i 32 milioni dell'aumento di capitale. Nel corso delle ultime ore Commisso avrebbe ricevuto rassicurazioni sulla chiusura positiva dell'affare.
> 
> *Ancora Sky. la fumata bianca potrebbe arrivare nel corso del pomeriggio americano. Commisso è pronto a firmare. A Li dovrebbe restare una quota inferiore al 20%.
> 
> **Ancora Sky: Commisso spinge sull'acceleratore. Non vuole partecipare ad aste e vuole tenere a distanza altri investitori. La trattativa non è iniziata cinque giorni fa ma va avanti da circa un mese. Commisso ha deciso di investire nel Milan quando ha ricevuto un no dalla NASL per investire 500 milioni milioni nel calcio Usa. Ora vuole dimostrare chi è davvero Rocco Commisso.*



Vai spingi m'bare Rocco...


----------



## James45 (26 Giugno 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> Giuro che l'ultima frase me l'ha fatto diventare duro. Comunque, le sue intenzioni si vedranno fin da subito. Se rimangono Fassone, Mirabelli e Gattuso, allora non ho speranze. Cosa diversa se cambia tutto. Il mio sogno sarebbe avere Maldini e Braida in dirigenza, con Conte in panchina. *E con questo management mi farei andare bene anche il ritorno di Gallian*i.


----------



## admin (26 Giugno 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> Giuro che l'ultima frase me l'ha fatto diventare duro. Comunque, le sue intenzioni si vedranno fin da subito. Se rimangono Fassone, Mirabelli e Gattuso, allora non ho speranze. Cosa diversa se cambia tutto. Il mio sogno sarebbe avere Maldini e Braida in dirigenza, con Conte in panchina. E con questo management mi farei andare bene anche il ritorno di Galliani.



Se ne parla QUI -) http://www.milanworld.net/milan-il-futuro-societario-con-commisso-vt64175.html#post1572871

Leggete.


----------



## Aron (26 Giugno 2018)

James45 ha scritto:


> E farebbe bene.
> Non si può sempre abbassare la testa.
> La UEFA farà quello che vuole comunque: poteva venire anche Paperon de'Paperoni ma non sarebbe cambiato nulla.
> Quindi giusto prendere una scarpa e batterla sul tavolo davanti a tutti (ogni riferimento a un russo a caso è puramente voluta)



Saranno felicissimi gli sponsor e buona parte dei tifosi a vedere un Milan fuori dalle coppe e che ci metterà almeno quattro anni per poter essere un minimo competitivo.


----------



## Montag84 (26 Giugno 2018)

Ragazzi sono già pronte le sciarpe "We are so Rocco?"


----------



## malos (26 Giugno 2018)

Gaunter O'Dimm ha scritto:


> Io spero solo che dopo la chiusura ci lasci un pò in pace. Che pesantezza.



A me piace invece leggere opinioni diverse e dettagliate comunque la si pensi. Mi ricordo lo scorso anno con Li, tutti inginocchiati con la convinzione dello stato cinese, Huarong and co., le palle fumanti, lo scouting di Mirabelli, l'aplomb e l'eleganza di Fassone e chi diceva qualcosa di diverso veniva preso a pernacchie. Calma.


----------



## ibracadabra9 (26 Giugno 2018)

Nell immediato non cambierà nulla.
I tempi sono troppo stretti


----------



## admin (26 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Sky, sono ore caldissime per il futuro societario del Milan. Si potrebbe chiudere a breve, già in giornata. La chiave di volta nella trattativa, l'apertura di Commisso per lasciare a Yonghong Li il 15-20% del club. Comisso è pronto a chiudere l'operazione ed a bonificare ad Elliott i 32 milioni dell'aumento di capitale. Nel corso delle ultime ore Commisso avrebbe ricevuto rassicurazioni sulla chiusura positiva dell'affare.
> 
> *Ancora Sky. la fumata bianca potrebbe arrivare nel corso del pomeriggio americano. Commisso è pronto a firmare. A Li dovrebbe restare una quota inferiore al 20%.
> 
> **Ancora Sky: Commisso spinge sull'acceleratore. Non vuole partecipare ad aste e vuole tenere a distanza altri investitori. La trattativa non è iniziata cinque giorni fa ma va avanti da circa un mese. Commisso ha deciso di investire nel Milan quando ha ricevuto un no dalla NASL per investire 500 milioni milioni nel calcio Usa. Ora vuole dimostrare chi è davvero Rocco Commisso.*



up


----------



## koti (26 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Sky, sono ore caldissime per il futuro societario del Milan. Si potrebbe chiudere a breve, già in giornata. La chiave di volta nella trattativa, l'apertura di Commisso per lasciare a Yonghong Li il 15-20% del club. Comisso è pronto a chiudere l'operazione ed a bonificare ad Elliott i 32 milioni dell'aumento di capitale. Nel corso delle ultime ore Commisso avrebbe ricevuto rassicurazioni sulla chiusura positiva dell'affare.
> 
> *Ancora Sky. la fumata bianca potrebbe arrivare nel corso del pomeriggio americano. Commisso è pronto a firmare. A Li dovrebbe restare una quota inferiore al 20%.
> 
> **Ancora Sky: Commisso spinge sull'acceleratore. Non vuole partecipare ad aste e vuole tenere a distanza altri investitori. La trattativa non è iniziata cinque giorni fa ma va avanti da circa un mese. Commisso ha deciso di investire nel Milan quando ha ricevuto un no dalla NASL per investire 500 milioni milioni nel calcio Usa. Ora vuole dimostrare chi è davvero Rocco Commisso.*


Trattativa chiusa in 1 mese in pratica lol, ma vi ricordate i tempi biblici della precedente "cessione"? 6 mesi per l'esclusiva, altri 6 mesi per il contratto preliminare, rinvii, slittamenti, dio mio, "tempi normalissimi per queste operazioni" diceva mezzo forum.


----------



## James45 (26 Giugno 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> Saranno felicissimi gli sponsor e buona parte dei tifosi a vedere un Milan fuori dalle coppe e che ci metterà almeno quattro anni per poter essere un minimo competitivo.



Tanto mi sembra che sui nuovi sponsor ci sia stato un pianto generale, quindi cosa cambia?

E la smetto qui, chiedendo scusa all'Admin per l'inutile polemica.


----------



## markjordan (26 Giugno 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> Saranno felicissimi gli sponsor e buona parte dei tifosi a vedere un Milan fuori dalle coppe e che ci metterà almeno quattro anni per poter essere un minimo competitivo.


vediamo dai , cambia ambiente consiglieri , tutto


----------



## Djici (26 Giugno 2018)

malos ha scritto:


> A me piace invece leggere opinioni diverse e dettagliate comunque la si pensi. Mi ricordo lo scorso anno con Li, tutti inginocchiati con la convinzione dello stato cinese, Huarong and co., le palle fumanti, lo scouting di Mirabelli, l'aplomb e l'eleganza di Fassone e chi diceva qualcosa di diverso veniva preso a pernacchie. Calma.



.


----------



## luis4 (26 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Sky, sono ore caldissime per il futuro societario del Milan. Si potrebbe chiudere a breve, già in giornata. La chiave di volta nella trattativa, l'apertura di Commisso per lasciare a Yonghong Li il 15-20% del club. Comisso è pronto a chiudere l'operazione ed a bonificare ad Elliott i 32 milioni dell'aumento di capitale. Nel corso delle ultime ore Commisso avrebbe ricevuto rassicurazioni sulla chiusura positiva dell'affare.
> 
> *Ancora Sky. la fumata bianca potrebbe arrivare nel corso del pomeriggio americano. Commisso è pronto a firmare. A Li dovrebbe restare una quota inferiore al 20%.
> 
> **Ancora Sky: Commisso spinge sull'acceleratore. Non vuole partecipare ad aste e vuole tenere a distanza altri investitori. La trattativa non è iniziata cinque giorni fa ma va avanti da circa un mese. Commisso ha deciso di investire nel Milan quando ha ricevuto un no dalla NASL per investire 500 milioni milioni nel calcio Usa. Ora vuole dimostrare chi è davvero Rocco Commisso.*



boh non loso ma non credo che venga qui a sperperare il suo patrimonio. Lo sa che occorre fare le sponsorizzazioni per eludere il fpf? Come pensa di rientrare da -75 ml di quest'anno vendendo giocatori? E lo stadio lo fa lui o si affiderà a terzi? aspettiamo e vediamo come si presenta non possiamo far altro.


----------



## Freddiedevil (26 Giugno 2018)

koti ha scritto:


> Trattativa chiusa in 1 mese in pratica lol, ma vi ricordate i tempi biblici della precedente "cessione"? 6 mesi per l'esclusiva, altri 6 mesi per il contratto preliminare, rinvii, slittamenti, dio mio, "tempi normalissimi per queste operazioni" diceva mezzo forum.



Quella trattativa durò 6 mesi per vari motivi e comunque fu resa pubblica per motivi elettorali/propagandistici dello stesso Berlusconi, il quale diceva "sto vendendo ad uno Stato". Credo sinceramente che in questo caso la trattativa sia durata molto più di 1 mese, ma sia stata resa pubblica soltanto a cose (quasi) fatte.


----------



## Freddiedevil (26 Giugno 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> Saranno felicissimi gli sponsor e buona parte dei tifosi a vedere un Milan fuori dalle coppe e che ci metterà almeno quattro anni per poter essere un minimo competitivo.



Sarò io ottimista, ma a me sembra difficile che uno faccia un investimento di oltre 600 milioni essendo a conoscenza di una stangata della UEFA, tradotta in un'esclusione plurienanale dalle coppe. Diciamo che tutto ciò non lo renderebbe un investimento intelligente...vedremo. Secondo me, se è vero che l'acquisto andrà in porto il nuovo proprietario avrà già preso contatti con l'UEFA per verificare le eventuali sanzioni in caso di passaggio di proprietà prima di completare l'acquisto.


----------



## luis4 (26 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ancora Sky. la fumata bianca potrebbe arrivare nel corso del pomeriggio americano. Commisso è pronto a firmare. A Li dovrebbe restare una quota inferiore al 20%.*



trattativa lampo.. vediamo


----------



## admin (26 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Sky, sono ore caldissime per il futuro societario del Milan. Si potrebbe chiudere a breve, già in giornata. La chiave di volta nella trattativa, l'apertura di Commisso per lasciare a Yonghong Li il 15-20% del club. Comisso è pronto a chiudere l'operazione ed a bonificare ad Elliott i 32 milioni dell'aumento di capitale. Nel corso delle ultime ore Commisso avrebbe ricevuto rassicurazioni sulla chiusura positiva dell'affare.
> 
> *Ancora Sky. la fumata bianca potrebbe arrivare nel corso del pomeriggio americano. Commisso è pronto a firmare. A Li dovrebbe restare una quota inferiore al 20%.
> 
> **Ancora Sky: Commisso spinge sull'acceleratore. Non vuole partecipare ad aste e vuole tenere a distanza altri investitori. La trattativa non è iniziata cinque giorni fa ma va avanti da circa un mese. Commisso ha deciso di investire nel Milan quando ha ricevuto un no dalla NASL per investire 500 milioni milioni nel calcio Usa. Ora vuole dimostrare chi è davvero Rocco Commisso.*



.


----------



## Aron (26 Giugno 2018)

Freddiedevil ha scritto:


> Sarò io ottimista, ma a me sembra difficile che uno faccia un investimento di oltre 600 milioni essendo a conoscenza di una stangata della UEFA, tradotta in un'esclusione plurienanale dalle coppe. Diciamo che tutto ciò non lo renderebbe un investimento intelligente...vedremo. Secondo me, se è vero che l'acquisto andrà in porto il nuovo proprietario avrà già preso contatti con l'UEFA per verificare le eventuali sanzioni in caso di passaggio di proprietà prima di completare l'acquisto.



Per me il coinvolgimento di Commisso non è altro che l'ennesimo teatrino, ci sono tutti gli ingredienti. L'unica nota positiva di questo teatrino è che il personaggio di riferimento è uno con i soldi e un patrimonio dimostrabile. 
Si fosse presentato all'UEFA un mese fa con la maggioranza del Milan in mano, ci avrebbero accettato il settlement agreement al 100%.


----------



## Roger84 (26 Giugno 2018)

Stavolta ci siamo sul serio...curioso di capire se effettivamente il trio Gattuso, Fassone e Mirabelli verrà silurato oppure li lasceranno ancora per un anno al timone....! Per me è assolutamente il benvenuto considerando che siamo finiti sull'orlo del baratro, oltre al fatto che ha un patrimonio di 4.5Miliardi di Dollari che non fanno male!!!


----------



## luigi61 (26 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ancora Sky: Commisso spinge sull'acceleratore. Non vuole partecipare ad aste e vuole tenere a distanza altri investitori. La trattativa non è iniziata cinque giorni fa ma va avanti da circa un mese. Commisso ha deciso di investire nel Milan quando ha ricevuto un no dalla NASL per investire 500 milioni milioni nel calcio Usa. Ora vuole dimostrare chi è davvero Rocco Commisso.*



E ANDIAMOOOO
Via subito le sciagure Fassone/Mirabelli dentro Paolo e Conte allenatore ; la Uefa ci dà il minimo ed eventualmente il Tas toglie l'anno di squalifica e si RINASCE ; non voglio sentir parlar di prossima stagione già buttata, C'È DA TORNARE IN CHAMPIONS ***...O


----------



## admin (26 Giugno 2018)

Roger84 ha scritto:


> Stavolta ci siamo sul serio...curioso di capire se effettivamente il trio Gattuso, Fassone e Mirabelli verrà silurato oppure li lasceranno ancora per un anno al timone



C'è la news dedicata. Ragazzi, leggete il forum. E' semplice: le news (che riportiamo sempre in anticipo su tutti gli altri) sono tutte in alto nella home. Basta cliccarci sopra...


----------



## de sica (26 Giugno 2018)

luigi61 ha scritto:


> e andiamoooo
> via subito le sciagure fassone/mirabelli dentro paolo e conte allenatore ; la uefa ci dà il minimo ed eventualmente il tas toglie l'anno di squalifica e si rinasce ; non voglio sentir parlar di prossima stagione già buttata, c'è da tornare in champions ***...o



calma.


----------



## Freddiedevil (26 Giugno 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> Per me il coinvolgimento di Commisso non è altro che l'ennesimo teatrino, ci sono tutti gli ingredienti. L'unica nota positiva di questo teatrino è che il personaggio di riferimento è uno con i soldi e un patrimonio dimostrabile.
> Si fosse presentato all'UEFA un mese fa con la maggioranza del Milan in mano, ci avrebbero accettato il settlement agreement al 100%.



Vorrei tanto sapere quali sono gli ingredienti di questo teatrino secondo te, e soprattutto perchè uno con un patrimonio da 4,5 miliardi di dollari avrebbe la necessità e l'esigenza di prestarsi a questo presunto teatrino...


----------



## luigi61 (26 Giugno 2018)

de sica ha scritto:


> calma.


Ma quale calma!!!!! sono un tifoso del MILAN non della Samp o dell'Atalanta ed ho fretta di tornare a vedere il Milan VINCERE; non ti sono bastati tutti questi anni di anonimato totale?


----------



## admin (26 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Sky, sono ore caldissime per il futuro societario del Milan. Si potrebbe chiudere a breve, già in giornata. La chiave di volta nella trattativa, l'apertura di Commisso per lasciare a Yonghong Li il 15-20% del club. Comisso è pronto a chiudere l'operazione ed a bonificare ad Elliott i 32 milioni dell'aumento di capitale. Nel corso delle ultime ore Commisso avrebbe ricevuto rassicurazioni sulla chiusura positiva dell'affare.
> 
> *Ancora Sky. la fumata bianca potrebbe arrivare nel corso del pomeriggio americano. Commisso è pronto a firmare. A Li dovrebbe restare una quota inferiore al 20%.
> 
> **Ancora Sky: Commisso spinge sull'acceleratore. Non vuole partecipare ad aste e vuole tenere a distanza altri investitori. La trattativa non è iniziata cinque giorni fa ma va avanti da circa un mese. Commisso ha deciso di investire nel Milan quando ha ricevuto un no dalla NASL per investire 500 milioni milioni nel calcio Usa. Ora vuole dimostrare chi è davvero Rocco Commisso.*



.


----------



## luis4 (26 Giugno 2018)

luigi61 ha scritto:


> Ma quale calma!!!!! sono un tifoso del MILAN non della Samp o dell'Atalanta ed ho fretta di tornare a vedere il Milan VINCERE; non ti sono bastati tutti questi anni di anonimato totale?



fino quando non c'è nero su rosso non mi sbilancerei.


----------



## sballotello (26 Giugno 2018)

luigi61 ha scritto:


> E ANDIAMOOOO
> Via subito le sciagure Fassone/Mirabelli dentro Paolo e Conte allenatore ; la Uefa ci dà il minimo ed eventualmente il Tas toglie l'anno di squalifica e si RINASCE ; non voglio sentir parlar di prossima stagione già buttata, C'È DA TORNARE IN CHAMPIONS ***...O



.


----------



## ps18ps (26 Giugno 2018)

bene speriamo che si chiuda subito cosi finiamo di parlare di economia e magari pensiamo al calciomercato e al campo!!!


----------



## Jackdvmilan (26 Giugno 2018)

luis4 ha scritto:


> fino quando non c'è *nero su rosso* non mi sbilancerei.



BASTA!!!


----------



## luigi61 (26 Giugno 2018)

luis4 ha scritto:


> fino quando non c'è nero su rosso non mi sbilancerei.


ma che significa sbilanciarsi??? Sto semplicemente pregando per questa soluzione come dovrebbe fare ogni tifoso poi ovvio se non si farà me ne farò una ragione che discorsi...


----------



## luis4 (26 Giugno 2018)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> BASTA!!!



era per non dire nero su bianco, campopiano #nerosurosso tornerà a fare il giornalista


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (26 Giugno 2018)

Infront? Bogarelli? Silva? È importante capire se 'sta gentaglia c'entrerà qualcosa.


----------



## luis4 (26 Giugno 2018)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Infront? Bogarelli? Silva? È importante capire se 'sta gentaglia c'entrerà qualcosa.



solo indiscrezioni giornalistiche, silva ha detto che non centra nulla.


----------



## Sotiris (26 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Sky, sono ore caldissime per il futuro societario del Milan. Si potrebbe chiudere a breve, già in giornata. La chiave di volta nella trattativa, l'apertura di Commisso per lasciare a Yonghong Li il 15-20% del club. Comisso è pronto a chiudere l'operazione ed a bonificare ad Elliott i 32 milioni dell'aumento di capitale. Nel corso delle ultime ore Commisso avrebbe ricevuto rassicurazioni sulla chiusura positiva dell'affare.
> 
> *Ancora Sky. la fumata bianca potrebbe arrivare nel corso del pomeriggio americano. Commisso è pronto a firmare. A Li dovrebbe restare una quota inferiore al 20%.
> 
> **Ancora Sky: Commisso spinge sull'acceleratore. Non vuole partecipare ad aste e vuole tenere a distanza altri investitori. La trattativa non è iniziata cinque giorni fa ma va avanti da circa un mese. Commisso ha deciso di investire nel Milan quando ha ricevuto un no dalla NASL per investire 500 milioni milioni nel calcio Usa. Ora vuole dimostrare chi è davvero Rocco Commisso.*



Non ho pregiudizi ma tra i nomi che erano circolati era quello che meno auspicavo.
Tuttavia, se sarà, nessun pregiudizio.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (26 Giugno 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Mi sembra di capire che è fatta.
> Non saprei, sono scettico su questo passaggio,ma vedremo. Li mi ispirava fiducia e poi vedi come è andata.
> 
> Comunque, se si chiude oggi, non ditemi che non c'è un collegamento con lo slittamento della sentenza UEFA.
> ...



Anche perché Maldini sarebbe garanzia di separazione da Galliani & C. Cosa che invece é additata come difetto a Commisso.

Il dubbio é sul ruolo.
Ds non mi sembra adatto.
Dt affiancato da un ds (Mirabelli o altro) non mi sembra fosse di suongradimento.
Dg affiancato al Ceo peggio che sopra.
Ceo non mi sembra pronto....

Boh. 

Presidente?


----------



## admin (26 Giugno 2018)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Infront? Bogarelli? Silva? È importante capire se 'sta gentaglia c'entrerà qualcosa.



Capiremo tutto da questo aspetto. Speriamo che non c'entrino nulla


----------



## Milo (26 Giugno 2018)

Speriamo di chiudere, però eviterei ribaltoni dirigenziali per questa estate, sennò addio mercato


----------



## admin (26 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Sky, sono ore caldissime per il futuro societario del Milan. Si potrebbe chiudere a breve, già in giornata. La chiave di volta nella trattativa, l'apertura di Commisso per lasciare a Yonghong Li il 15-20% del club. Comisso è pronto a chiudere l'operazione ed a bonificare ad Elliott i 32 milioni dell'aumento di capitale. Nel corso delle ultime ore Commisso avrebbe ricevuto rassicurazioni sulla chiusura positiva dell'affare.
> 
> *Ancora Sky. la fumata bianca potrebbe arrivare nel corso del pomeriggio americano. Commisso è pronto a firmare. A Li dovrebbe restare una quota inferiore al 20%.
> 
> **Ancora Sky: Commisso spinge sull'acceleratore. Non vuole partecipare ad aste e vuole tenere a distanza altri investitori. La trattativa non è iniziata cinque giorni fa ma va avanti da circa un mese. Commisso ha deciso di investire nel Milan quando ha ricevuto un no dalla NASL per investire 500 milioni milioni nel calcio Usa. Ora vuole dimostrare chi è davvero Rocco Commisso.*



Up


----------



## Aron (26 Giugno 2018)

Freddiedevil ha scritto:


> Vorrei tanto sapere quali sono gli ingredienti di questo teatrino secondo te, e soprattutto perchè uno con un patrimonio da 4,5 miliardi di dollari avrebbe la necessità e l'esigenza di prestarsi a questo presunto teatrino...



Si presta per qualcosa in cambio, a livello economico, materiale e di immagine (negli USA l'immagine sportiva di Commisso è crollata)

Ingredienti vari (tutti a base di olio di palma):

1) acquisto antieconomico e antistrategico del club in questa finestra di tempo. Il tempo giusto per acquistare il Milan era a maggio/inizio giugno per prevenire la sentenza UEFA; ora invece il periodo giusto è attendere il passaggio del Milan a Elliott. *Domanda: * perchè tanta fretta allora di acquistare il Milan in questo momento? Perché acquistarlo a una cifra assolutamente fuori mercato, e che sarebbe tale pure se il Milan partecipasse alle coppe?

2) il Milan una volta passato a Elliott costerebbe molto meno. *Domanda:* Perché pagarlo molto di più ora e non pagarlo di meno una volta avvenuto il passaggio a Elliott?

3) Commisso ha legami d'affari e di amicizia con Riccardo Silva, il quale ha legami con Bogarelli, Galliani, Preziosi e uomini Fininvest. *Domanda:* perché tra tutti i possibili proprietari del passato più lontano o più vicino e del presente che sono stati collegati al Milan (tra cui Al Maktoun, Carlos Slim, Ferrero, Aponte, Robin Li, Zong e infine i Ricketts), alla fine quelli che vengono coinvolti nel Milan (Mr. Bee, Yonghong Li e ora Commisso) sono tutti personaggi che mostrano un legame fitto con uomini dell'universo Berlusconi?

4) Commisso ha dichiarato guerra all'USSF, la federazione calcistica americana. In questa guerra ha perso tutte le battaglie dirette con la Federazione e tutte le istituzioni sportive e non sportive, arrivando al punto di causare l'estromissione della NASL dall'USSF e la sospensione dei New York Cosmos dal calcio professionistico. *Domanda:* come mai proprio in questo momento storico in cui l'UEFA potrebbe infliggere una pena pesantissima al Milan, può subentrare uno come Commisso che visti i precedenti in America non vedrebbe l'ora di iniziare una guerra contro l'UEFA?

5) l'UEFA ha fatto intendere che Yonghong Li deve sparire dal calcio. *Domanda:* perché Commisso sarebbe disposto a mantenere Yonghong Li come socio di minoranza, pur sapendo della reazione che avrebbe l'UEFA nei suoi confronti e per la quale sarebbe il Milan stesso a rimetterci per primo?


Lo so che è bello vedere un passaggio di proprietà a una persona facoltosa, ma dopo tutto il fumo negli occhi gettato ai tifosi tra Mr Bee e Yonghong Li, davvero bisogna dare per scontato che in questa operazione sia tutto limpido?


----------



## Konrad (26 Giugno 2018)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Anche perché Maldini sarebbe garanzia di separazione da Galliani & C. Cosa che invece é additata come difetto a Commisso.
> 
> Il dubbio é sul ruolo.
> Ds non mi sembra adatto.
> ...



Al contrario...sarebbe proprio il suo ruolo e avrebbe anche accettato se avesse avuto garanzie di aver l'ultima parola dal punto di vista tecnico. Per dirla in parole povere gli va anche bene avere un DS ad affiancarlo...purchè in caso di divergenze decida lui. Poi ovviamente la sua scelta potrebbe essere cassata per ragioni economiche ma solo per quelle


----------



## ScArsenal83 (26 Giugno 2018)

luis4 ha scritto:


> solo indiscrezioni giornalistiche, silva ha detto che non centra nulla.



Vero....ma anche Cosentino lo diceva..........


----------



## Aron (26 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Capiremo tutto da questo aspetto. Speriamo che non c'entrino nulla



Si capirà tutto dal possibile rientro di Maldini. 
Io sarei stupito di vedere Maldini insieme a Commisso, e per il bene del Milan spero di avere torto.


----------



## luis4 (26 Giugno 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> Si presta per qualcosa in cambio, a livello economico, materiale e di immagine (negli USA l'immagine sportiva di Commisso è crollata)
> 
> Ingredienti vari (tutti a base di olio di palma):
> 
> ...



sono tutte congetture senza uno straccio di prova. anche quando berlusconi non sarà più in grado di intendere e di volere(prevedo al massimo 2/3anni) continuerà il teatrino magari con l'unico erede galliani giusto?

se per la uefa è tutto ok e fanno un buon piano industriale è tutto ok anche per tutti.



ScArsenal83 ha scritto:


> Vero....ma anche Cosentino lo diceva..........



dopo qualcuno ha indagato è aveva ragione. attendiamo le presunte indagini su questa faccenda.


----------



## Super_Lollo (26 Giugno 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> Si presta per qualcosa in cambio, a livello economico, materiale e di immagine (negli USA l'immagine sportiva di Commisso è crollata)
> 
> Ingredienti vari (tutti a base di olio di palma):
> 
> ...



Ti voglio bene [MENTION=1382]Aron[/MENTION]  

Il giorno che sarai felice festeggerò con la bottiglia migliore


----------



## luigi61 (26 Giugno 2018)

luis4 ha scritto:


> sono tutte congetture senza uno straccio di prova. anche quando berlusconi non sarà più in grado di intendere e di volere(prevedo al massimo 2/3anni) continuerà il teatrino magari con l'unico erede galliani giusto?
> 
> se per la uefa è tutto ok e fanno un buon piano industriale è tutto ok anche per tutti.



Concordo pienamente; ma poi mi pare che non abbiamo molte alternative; se l'altro americano si è defilato o Commisso o morte certa....


----------



## Manue (26 Giugno 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> Per me il coinvolgimento di Commisso non è altro che l'ennesimo teatrino, ci sono tutti gli ingredienti. L'unica nota positiva di questo teatrino è che il personaggio di riferimento è uno con i soldi e un patrimonio dimostrabile.
> Si fosse presentato all'UEFA un mese fa con la maggioranza del Milan in mano, ci avrebbero accettato il settlement agreement al 100%.




Se fosse come dici, tutto orchestrato e tutto da copione, perché non hanno ancora chiuso?


----------



## Zosimo2410 (26 Giugno 2018)

Konrad ha scritto:


> Al contrario...sarebbe proprio il suo ruolo e avrebbe anche accettato se avesse avuto garanzie di aver l'ultima parola dal punto di vista tecnico. Per dirla in parole povere gli va anche bene avere un DS ad affiancarlo...purchè in caso di divergenze decida lui. Poi ovviamente la sua scelta potrebbe essere cassata per ragioni economiche ma solo per quelle



Concordo che quello sarebbe il suo ruolo, cosí come la scelta dello staff allenatori.


----------



## luis4 (26 Giugno 2018)

*Rocco Commisso fa parte del consiglio di amministrazione del niaf(National Italian American Foundation) un organizzazione no-profit dedicata a preservare il patrimonio(lingua, cultura ed eredità italiana negli states) degli italoamericani.*

Nel consiglio c'è anche William C. Freda vice presidente e manager partner della Deloitte Touche Tohmatsu, azienda da 40 miliardi di fatturato annui


----------



## Aron (26 Giugno 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ti voglio bene [MENTION=1382]Aron[/MENTION]
> 
> Il giorno che sarai felice festeggerò con la bottiglia migliore



Io di mio sono felice.
Per il Milan provo sconforto, ma guarda con Rocco Commisso me la rido. Come si dice: "se ti fai fregare una volta, è colpa di chi ti ha fregato. Se ti fai fregare due volte, la colpa è tua."

Su Yonghong Li avevo avuto un periodo di spaesamento quando c'era stato lo switch da Galatioto a lui, quando si diceva che la cordata era la stessa. A metà agosto avevo iniziato a capire un po' di cose (io ed altri) e poco tempo dopo il quadro mi era diventato chiarissimo (anche se non completo, perché il quadro completo ce l'hanno solo i protagonisti della vicenda). 
Il quadro su Commisso mi è già abbastanza chiaro fin da ora. 

Ti anticipo già che uno come lui piacerà a molti. Dirà peste e corne dell'UEFA, parlerà di Super Lega (se poi riuscisse a farla entro un anno andrebbe anche bene, ma i precedenti in America non sono confortanti...), e ogni tanto lo si vedrà infiltrarsi nella curva degli ultras e nelle altre tribune (cosa che ha già fatto nei Cosmos). 

Felicissimo di sbagliarmi, ma a mio parere se oggi chiude l'acquisto del Milan, entro poche ore la UEFA annuncerà il verdetto che secondo me non lascerà alcun way out al Milan, cosa che invece farebbe con Elliott. 
La cartina di tornasole sarà Maldini.


----------



## Freddiedevil (26 Giugno 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> Si presta per qualcosa in cambio, a livello economico, materiale e di immagine (negli USA l'immagine sportiva di Commisso è crollata)
> 
> Ingredienti vari (tutti a base di olio di palma):
> 
> ...



1) e 2) La fretta di acquistare il Milan in questo momento deriva dal fatto che se la UEFA ti esclude dalle coppe vedi depauperato il tuo investimento prima ancora di averlo fatto, e non solo. Elliott aveva già raggiunto, a quanto pare, l'accordo con Ross. 
Credo che si sia mosso prima e abbia deciso di spendere di più per queste ragioni.

3) Silva ha già smentito, così come è già stato detto che non ci sono coinvolgimenti di fondi o composizioni di cordate contenenti un di questi soggetti. E in ogni caso credo che su questo punto veramente molti di noi stanno diventando paranoici (e a ragione) visti gli intrallazzi del passato, ma è difficile nel mondo occidentale della finanza che gli uomini d'affari non abbiano relazioni anche marginali gli uni con gli altri.

4) Secondo te uno spende 600 milioni e passa solo perchè è un attaccabrighe e vuole fare la guerra all'UEFA. Ok.

5) Il problema dell'UEFA non è Yonghong Li, ma il fatto che l'acquisto del Milan sia stato portato a termine a debito e che questo debito ancora sussiste. E poi riguardo la quota d'acquisto, in questo momento le informazioni sono discordanti. I giornali hanno cambiato versione ogni 20 minuti riguardo la quota di Li da 2 giorni a questa parte, quindi aspetterei che la cessione avvenga del tutto prima di sparare sentenze


----------



## Manue (26 Giugno 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> Si presta per qualcosa in cambio, a livello economico, materiale e di immagine (negli USA l'immagine sportiva di Commisso è crollata)
> 
> Ingredienti vari (tutti a base di olio di palma):
> 
> ...




Per 2 motivi vuole chiudere subito, secondo me:

1. Se il Milan va in mano ad Elliot teme che quest’ultima abbia già accordi con altri. 
2. Se il punto 1 non fosse realtà, ci sarebbe una bellissima asta.


È ricco, ha utili e ne avrà, perché non osare di più ?! Lui lo sta facendo. 
Chi ci vuole comprare al risparmio, non è che si presenta con una bella copertina...

Sempre e solo secondo il mio parere personale


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (26 Giugno 2018)

Io non capisco perché pigliate per il culo Aron, a me paiono considerazioni sensate e per nulla campate in aria. Mi sembra il remake di quando sbertucciavamo certe idee su Li e alla fine l'abbiamo presa nei denti. 

I discorsi sulle congetture e delle prove è qualcosa che mi fa irritare i nervi poi. Neanche su Galliani c'è una sola prova, sfido chiunque (che non sia in malafede ovviamente) però a dire che Galliani era limpido e pulito e non faceva affari loschi. 

NON c'è UNA SOLA prova contro Galliani, NESSUNA, sono solo congetture senza basi di fondamento quindi no?


----------



## Trumpusconi (26 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Sky, sono ore caldissime per il futuro societario del Milan. Si potrebbe chiudere a breve, già in giornata. La chiave di volta nella trattativa, l'apertura di Commisso per lasciare a Yonghong Li il 15-20% del club. Comisso è pronto a chiudere l'operazione ed a bonificare ad Elliott i 32 milioni dell'aumento di capitale. Nel corso delle ultime ore Commisso avrebbe ricevuto rassicurazioni sulla chiusura positiva dell'affare.
> 
> *Ancora Sky. la fumata bianca potrebbe arrivare nel corso del pomeriggio americano. Commisso è pronto a firmare. A Li dovrebbe restare una quota inferiore al 20%.
> 
> **Ancora Sky: Commisso spinge sull'acceleratore. Non vuole partecipare ad aste e vuole tenere a distanza altri investitori. La trattativa non è iniziata cinque giorni fa ma va avanti da circa un mese. Commisso ha deciso di investire nel Milan quando ha ricevuto un no dalla NASL per investire 500 milioni milioni nel calcio Usa. Ora vuole dimostrare chi è davvero Rocco Commisso.*



Vedo tanta eccitazione, ma resto sulla mia posizione.
Fino all'ultimo giorno a disposizione di Li per ripagare Elliot, non succederà niente.
E anzi, secondo me gli restituisce pure i soldi e si va avanti fino ad ottobre.
Non ho la minima impressione positiva, è tutto sempre andato così male che sono certo finirà così anche stavolta.



Rocco smentiscimi ti prego!


----------



## Aron (26 Giugno 2018)

Manue ha scritto:


> Se fosse come dici, tutto orchestrato e tutto da copione, perché non hanno ancora chiuso?



Perché c'è Elliott di mezzo. Infatti i Ricketts trattano con loro.
Elliott secondo me potrebbe salvare il Milan dalla sentenza UEFA e l'UEFA sarebbe ben disposta verso Elliott (ricordiamoci anche le parole recenti di Maldini, secondo cui l'UEFA vuole il bene del Milan e uniamole alle indiscrezioni secondo cui Maldini è stato già scelto da Elliott come possibile nuovo dirigente).


----------



## Jackdvmilan (26 Giugno 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> Perché c'è Elliott di mezzo. Infatti i Ricketts trattano con loro.
> Elliott secondo me potrebbe salvare il Milan dalla sentenza UEFA e l'UEFA sarebbe ben disposta verso Elliott (ricordiamoci anche le parole recenti di Maldini, secondo cui l'UEFA vuole il bene del Milan e uniamole alle indiscrezioni secondo cui Maldini è stato già scelto da Elliott come possibile nuovo dirigente).



Si e la UEFA aspetta fino al 6 ed oltre (minimo la settimana dopo, penso)?


----------



## luis4 (26 Giugno 2018)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Io non capisco perché pigliate per il culo Aron, a me paiono considerazioni sensate e per nulla campate in aria. Mi sembra il remake di quando sbertucciavamo certe idee su Li e alla fine l'abbiamo presa nei denti.
> 
> I discorsi sulle congetture e delle prove è qualcosa che mi fa irritare i nervi poi. Neanche su Galliani c'è una sola prova, sfido chiunque (che non sia in malafede ovviamente) però a dire che Galliani era limpido e pulito e non faceva affari loschi.
> 
> NON c'è UNA SOLA prova contro Galliani, NESSUNA, sono solo congetture senza basi di fondamento quindi no?



mettere un dubbio le intenzioni un miliardario INCENSURATO, solido, riconosciuto senza alcuna prova non è proprio una cosa sensata.


----------



## Aron (26 Giugno 2018)

Freddiedevil ha scritto:


> 1) e 2) La fretta di acquistare il Milan in questo momento deriva dal fatto che se la UEFA ti esclude dalle coppe vedi depauperato il tuo investimento prima ancora di averlo fatto, e non solo. Elliott aveva già raggiunto, a quanto pare, l'accordo con Ross.
> Credo che si sia mosso prima e abbia deciso di spendere di più per queste ragioni.
> 
> 3) Silva ha già smentito, così come è già stato detto che non ci sono coinvolgimenti di fondi o composizioni di cordate contenenti un di questi soggetti. E in ogni caso credo che su questo punto veramente molti di noi stanno diventando paranoici (e a ragione) visti gli intrallazzi del passato, ma è difficile nel mondo occidentale della finanza che gli uomini d'affari non abbiano relazioni anche marginali gli uni con gli altri.
> ...






Manue ha scritto:


> Per 2 motivi vuole chiudere subito, secondo me:
> 
> 1. Se il Milan va in mano ad Elliot teme che quest’ultima abbia già accordi con altri.
> 2. Se il punto 1 non fosse realtà, ci sarebbe una bellissima asta.
> ...





eventualmente ne parliamo in seguito nella sezione bar, altrimenti andiamo troppo OT 

ci tengo a dire a scanso di equivoci che a nessuno voglio imporre la mia posizione. Ho solo detto la mia.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (26 Giugno 2018)

luis4 ha scritto:


> mettere un dubbio le intenzioni un miliardario INCENSURATO, solido, riconosciuto senza alcuna prova non è proprio una cosa sensata.




Pure Galliani è incensurato.


----------



## Aron (26 Giugno 2018)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Si e la UEFA aspetta fino al 6 ed oltre (minimo la settimana dopo, penso)?



La UEFA potrebbe concedere un settlement agreement temporaneo che decadrebbe fra un anno in caso di mancata ottemperanza del piano stabilito.
Oppure potrebbe rilasciare un verdetto non definitivo e sensibile a modifiche nel breve termine a patto del verificarsi di precise situazioni.


----------



## sunburn (26 Giugno 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> Si presta per qualcosa in cambio, a livello economico, materiale e di immagine (negli USA l'immagine sportiva di Commisso è crollata)
> 
> Ingredienti vari (tutti a base di olio di palma):
> 
> ...


1)In questo momento Yonghong è con le spalle al muro e non può permettersi di fare il prezzo. L'offerta che circola è comunque in linea con la quotazione fatta da forbes.
2)Costerebbe di meno non credo. Elliott potrebbe voler gestire il Milan e poi rivenderlo guadagnandoci qualcosa. Elliott sarebbe un venditore forte, al contrario di Yonghong LI.
3)I Ricketts hanno finanziato Trump, che è amico di Putin, che è amico di Berlusconi, che al mercato mio padre comprò. 
4)Non conosco la vicenda, ma mi sembra irrilevante.
5)Perché per controllare interamente una società basta anche molto meno del 75% di cui si parla.


----------



## mark (26 Giugno 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> eventualmente ne parliamo in seguito nella sezione bar, altrimenti andiamo troppo OT
> 
> ci tengo a dire a scanso di equivoci che a nessuno voglio imporre la mia posizione. Ho solo detto la mia.



La tua opinione, purtroppo, è anche molto logica e inverosimile.. Vorrei tanto che ti sbagliassi ma il dubbio c'è e questo, a differenza di molti altri, non mi fa essere troppo contento di questa vendita!!


----------



## luis4 (26 Giugno 2018)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Pure Galliani è incensurato.



Diciamo "pulito" allora. Galliani ha vari guai giudiziari. Trovatemi qualcosa su commisso e poi ne parliamo.


----------



## luigi61 (26 Giugno 2018)

ognuno giustamente fa le proprie supposizioni ; detto questo sono cose che volano troppo più in alto delle nostre teste e quello che eventualmente c'è dietro e impossibile da sapere ne si possono fare deduzioni che risulterebbero comunque prive di fondamento; non resta che attenerci ai fatti e intanto se si concretizza accogliamo con gioia il cambio di società da un disperato a un personaggio di altra caratura; poi staremo a vedere le altre mosse


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (26 Giugno 2018)

luis4 ha scritto:


> Diciamo "pulito" allora. Galliani ha vari guai giudiziari. Trovatemi qualcosa su commisso e poi ne parliamo.



Guai giudiziari recenti.
Mi è venuto in mente anche un altro esempio ottimo, Raiola per dire. Credo pure lui sia incensurato eppure tutti sappiamo che certo non agisce nel pieno della legalità. 

Ma poi non è un problema di Commisso in se, quanto dei legami con certe persone. Provo a farti un esempio scemo: la raggi e la situazione romana.

Idee politiche o meno, la Raggi è tutto tranne che una delinquente, eppure la gente a lei vicino ha intrallazzato lo stesso. Non è un problema di Commisso persona, ma dell'ambiente che girerebbe intorno a Commisso.

Molto meglio chi non ha proprio alcun legame, zero proprio con certi personaggi.


----------



## Freddiedevil (26 Giugno 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> eventualmente ne parliamo in seguito nella sezione bar, altrimenti andiamo troppo OT
> 
> ci tengo a dire a scanso di equivoci che a nessuno voglio imporre la mia posizione. Ho solo detto la mia.



Per carità, mi sembra giusto che ognuno abbia la sua. Mi sembra che il tuo giudizio però in linea generale sia offuscato dai nostri recenti guai, problemi e fallimenti, sportivi e non, vari. Non ci resta che sperare che siano gli ottimisti ad aver ragione


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (26 Giugno 2018)

Ma chi è sto tipo? È affidabile? Non voglio rivedere Galliani nel Milan! Non voglio nemmeno un'altro Yongongh li.


----------



## mil77 (26 Giugno 2018)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Io non capisco perché pigliate per il culo Aron, a me paiono considerazioni sensate e per nulla campate in aria. Mi sembra il remake di quando sbertucciavamo certe idee su Li e alla fine l'abbiamo presa nei denti.
> 
> I discorsi sulle congetture e delle prove è qualcosa che mi fa irritare i nervi poi. Neanche su Galliani c'è una sola prova, sfido chiunque (che non sia in malafede ovviamente) però a dire che Galliani era limpido e pulito e non faceva affari loschi.
> 
> NON c'è UNA SOLA prova contro Galliani, NESSUNA, sono solo congetture senza basi di fondamento quindi no?



Perché scrive 100 volte al giorno sempre le solite cose, perché vuol far passare le sue illazioni come verità...Se fai una ricerca su internet trovi che qualsiasi un qualsiasi personaggio di un certo livello ha/ha avuto rapporti con qualcuno di poco chiaro (i Ricketts in America per esempio sono considerati di estrema destra, quasi razzisti).
Perché se dice che Commisso è amico di Silva che ha rapporti con Infront che ha legami con Galliani, oltre a dare del mafioso/riciclatore/colluso a una persona incensurata e che non conosce (io non mi permetterei mai) dovrebbe anche dire che Silva (che è un manager di tutto rispetto è in strettissimi rapporti con Maldini...Quindi secondo il suo ragionamento anche Maldini (soprattutto se entra in società con Commisso) dovrebbe appartenere al gruppo dei riciclatori....Perché se Aron conosce Giovanni che è amico di Marco che ha legami con Giuseppe che è un assassino, nessuno si penserebbe ne direbbe mai che Aron è un assassino....


----------



## Djerry (26 Giugno 2018)

Ci sono due elementi fondamentali che distinguono la figura di Commisso (o Ricketts) rispetto agli altri, cinesi o italiani che siano, e che rappresentano una garanzia dal mio punto di vista:
1: il paese ed il tessuto normativo presso cui si muove, ovvero gli Stati Uniti
2: la sua figura di magnate e la bontà dei conti delle sue attività

Tradotto: in alcun modo soggetti del genere si possono sporcare le mani con le severissime norme di controllo finanziarie degli States, il fatto stesso che il loro impero sia in America è garanzia di trasparenza intrinseca diversamente da tutto ciò che è ad est di Lubiana.

Ed il fatto che Commisso si è fatto da solo in quel tessuto vuol dire che conosce sulla sua pelle la meritocrazia e che quello è l'unico modo che ha appreso per avere successo, diversamente dai trucchi all'italiana di chi sappiamo, cresciuti con la mentalità del più furbo che ce la fa.

Con [MENTION=1382]Aron[/MENTION] concordo spesso e fa benissimo a porre l'attenzione sulla necessità di tenere le antenne dritte, ma pone elementi che al momento non sono una minaccia sulla bontà dell'operazione, perché possono tutte essere ricondotte allo spirito imprenditoriale ambizioso che muove Commisso ed alla logica conseguenza delle trattative con Li.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (26 Giugno 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> Io di mio sono felice.
> Per il Milan provo sconforto, ma guarda con Rocco Commisso me la rido. Come si dice: "se ti fai fregare una volta, è colpa di chi ti ha fregato. Se ti fai fregare due volte, la colpa è tua."
> 
> Su Yonghong Li avevo avuto un periodo di spaesamento quando c'era stato lo switch da Galatioto a lui, quando si diceva che la cordata era la stessa. A metà agosto avevo iniziato a capire un po' di cose (io ed altri) e poco tempo dopo il quadro mi era diventato chiarissimo (anche se non completo, perché il quadro completo ce l'hanno solo i protagonisti della vicenda).
> ...



Preferisco leggere commenti come il tuo, che chi già sprizza di gioia o menate varie. Abbiamo già preso tante fregature ed è ora di stare cauti. 

Per cortesia mi spieghi chi è sto Commisso? Perché io non ne ho idea. Mi dici anche perché secondo te è un losco personaggio? Non te lo chiedo per provocarti! È una domanda seria e comunque a prescindere io ci andrei cauto.

Grazie mille e spero tu abbia la pazienza per rispondermi.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (26 Giugno 2018)

I dubbi di Aron sono legittimi, visto il calvario a cui è sottoposto il Milan dai tempi di Mr Bee; certo, non si può dire che abbia ragione a pensar male, ma non si può dire neanche che abbia sicuramente torto. 
Sarà bene andare con i piedi di piombo dopo quest'altro passaggio societario ed io stesso preferisco soltanto limitarmi a sperare che le cose vadano bene, senza esultare come feci dopo il passsaggio a Yonghong Li.


----------



## Djerry (26 Giugno 2018)

In particolar modo il collegamento con Riccardo Silva inteso come soggetto vicino a Bogarelli, Galliani e Preziosi è quanto di più fuorviante possibile. Invito sinceramente chi ha dubbi in merito ad approfondire per conoscere intanto il grande equivoco sul solo omonimo Silva che ha avuto relazioni con Galliani, argomento che è causa di molti equivoci.

Ma soprattutto consiglio di leggere in che modo viene narrato Riccardo Silva non solo dall'ambiente dei diritti sportivi internazionali, ma addirittura dal Tribunale di Milano che si è complimentato con la sua attività imprenditoriale respingendo ogni accusa sconclusionata della Procura.


----------



## ibracadabra9 (26 Giugno 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> Si presta per qualcosa in cambio, a livello economico, materiale e di immagine (negli USA l'immagine sportiva di Commisso è crollata)
> 
> Ingredienti vari (tutti a base di olio di palma):
> 
> ...



1-2) Lo compra ora perchè Elliott si è già accordato con Ross quindi chiunque voglia prendersi il Milan (che non sia Ross) deve farlo prima che passi ad Elliot.
Da qui l'all in subito perchè lo prende adesso oppure non lo prende più.

3) BASTA con stà caccia ai fantasmi dove vedete Berlusconi d'appertutto. Ora pure un americano che ha 4 miliardi di patrimonio deve essere un burattino di Berlusconi? Fate pace col cervello.

4) è un quesito senza senso

5) al cinese alla fine rimarranno forse il 20% delle azioni, se non meno. Conterà praticamente zero (chi si ricorda che Thoir possiede ancora azioni dell' Inter?). L'Uefa vuole un propietario chiaro. Commisso lo è. Tanto basta.


----------



## luis4 (26 Giugno 2018)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Ma chi è sto tipo? È affidabile? Non voglio rivedere Galliani nel Milan! Non voglio nemmeno un'altro Yongongh li.



galliani lo vedremo solo allo stadio, non penso che uno che spende tutti sti soldi collabori con chi ha fatto morire il milan.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (26 Giugno 2018)

Djerry ha scritto:


> In particolar modo il collegamento con Riccardo Silva inteso come soggetto vicino a Bogarelli, Galliani e Preziosi è quanto di più fuorviante possibile. Invito sinceramente chi ha dubbi in merito ad approfondire per conoscere intanto il grande equivoco sul solo omonimo Silva che ha avuto relazioni con Galliani, argomento che è causa di molti equivoci.
> 
> Ma soprattutto consiglio di leggere in che modo viene narrato Riccardo Silva non solo dall'ambiente dei diritti sportivi internazionali, ma addirittura dal Tribunale di Milano che si è complimentato con la sua attività imprenditoriale respingendo ogni accusa sconclusionata della Procura.



Bravo...c'è tanta cattiva informazione


----------



## Aron (26 Giugno 2018)

Freddiedevil ha scritto:


> Per carità, mi sembra giusto che ognuno abbia la sua. Mi sembra che il tuo giudizio però in linea generale sia offuscato dai nostri recenti guai, problemi e fallimenti, sportivi e non, vari. Non ci resta che sperare che siano gli ottimisti ad aver ragione



Anch'io spero che abbiano ragione i più ottimisti


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (26 Giugno 2018)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Perché scrive 100 volte al giorno sempre le solite cose, perché vuol far passare le sue illazioni come verità...Se fai una ricerca su internet trovi che qualsiasi un qualsiasi personaggio di un certo livello ha/ha avuto rapporti con qualcuno di poco chiaro (i Ricketts in America per esempio sono considerati di estrema destra, quasi razzisti).
> Perché se dice che Commisso è amico di Silva che ha rapporti con Infront che ha legami con Galliani, oltre a dare del mafioso/riciclatore/colluso a una persona incensurata e che non conosce (io non mi permetterei mai) dovrebbe anche dire che Silva (che è un manager di tutto rispetto è in strettissimi rapporti con Maldini...Quindi secondo il suo ragionamento anche Maldini (soprattutto se entra in società con Commisso) dovrebbe appartenere al gruppo dei riciclatori....Perché se Aron conosce Giovanni che è amico di Marco che ha legami con Giuseppe che è un assassino, nessuno si penserebbe ne direbbe mai che Aron è un assassino....




Bisogna valutare i contesti in cui si fanno certe considerazioni. Ricordiamo le pantomine del closing? Da Bee per passare alle rate pre closing? Agli affari poco chiari di Galliani? Alle robe sporchissime stile rodrigo ely? C'è anche un'indagine in corso sull'acquisizione del Milan tra l'altro di cui non si parla più ormai. E tutto senza considerare i trascorsi del nostro vecchio presidente...

Queste considerazioni si fanno basandosi sull'esperienza passata e presente. Se non ci fossero certi pregressi avresti ragione tu, ma bisogna valutare sempre il contesto.


----------



## luis4 (26 Giugno 2018)

Djerry ha scritto:


> In particolar modo il collegamento con Riccardo Silva inteso come soggetto vicino a Bogarelli, Galliani e Preziosi è quanto di più fuorviante possibile. Invito sinceramente chi ha dubbi in merito ad approfondire per conoscere intanto il grande equivoco sul solo omonimo Silva che ha avuto relazioni con Galliani, argomento che è causa di molti equivoci.
> 
> Ma soprattutto consiglio di leggere in che modo viene narrato Riccardo Silva non solo dall'ambiente dei diritti sportivi internazionali, ma addirittura dal Tribunale di Milano che si è complimentato con la sua attività imprenditoriale respingendo ogni accusa sconclusionata della Procura.



ah la cattiva informazione fa brutti scherzi. silva è piu legato a maldini(sono grandi amici) che alla gentaglia a cui viene associato. è questo dovrebbe essere quasi una garanzia.


----------



## Aron (26 Giugno 2018)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Preferisco leggere commenti come il tuo, che chi già sprizza di gioia o menate varie. Abbiamo già preso tante fregature ed è ora di stare cauti.
> 
> Per cortesia mi spieghi chi è sto Commisso? Perché io non ne ho idea. Mi dici anche perché secondo te è un losco personaggio? Non te lo chiedo per provocarti! È una domanda seria e comunque a prescindere io ci andrei cauto.
> 
> Grazie mille e spero tu abbia la pazienza per rispondermi.



Aprirò un topic in sezione bar nei prossimi giorni dove esprimo il mio scetticismo (sempre che si passi a Commisso).


----------



## Gekyn (26 Giugno 2018)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Ci sono due elementi fondamentali che distinguono la figura di Commisso (o Ricketts) rispetto agli altri, cinesi o italiani che siano, e che rappresentano una garanzia dal mio punto di vista:
> 1: il paese ed il tessuto normativo presso cui si muove, ovvero gli Stati Uniti
> 2: la sua figura di magnate e la bontà dei conti delle sue attività
> 
> ...



Le due cessione, quella tra Berlusconi - Yonghong Li e tra Yonghong Li e Commisso, sono state, sono e saranno completamente diverse.
La prima visto le modalità, i tempi, gli attori in gioco e i vari iter per arrivare alla conclusione, denotano una cessione alquanto nebulosa e soggetta a qualsiasi interpretazione........
La seconda visto la Grave difficoltà in cui si trova H.Li e la posizione di forza da parte del nuovo compratore, figura conosciuta e con patrimonio solido, è praticamente quasi impossibile, interpretare questa cessione come la precedente.


----------



## Djerry (26 Giugno 2018)

Per altro stiamo sempre parlando di uno dei 500 uomini più ricchi del mondo, che può sembrare una schiappa se consideriamo che Berlusconi è intorno al 200° posto, ma per capirci solo altri 7 italiani (Ferrero, Del Vecchio, Pessina, Armani, Aleotti, Perfetti, Rocca) sono davanti a lui.

E non parliamo nemmeno di un figlio di papà ricco come il Joey Saputo del Bologna, figlio di Lino che è quello che realmente ha fatto i soldi e che ha dato al figlio il giocattolino del calcio per tenerlo occupato.
Qui è lui il boss in prima persona.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (26 Giugno 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


>


E se sostituisci, nel nome della sua azienda, -com con - set...


----------



## Zenos (26 Giugno 2018)

Io ho come la sensazione che se si dovesse chiudere con Commisso in tempi brevi(oggi???) l Uefa ci permetterà di disputare l Europa League.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (26 Giugno 2018)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Per altro stiamo sempre parlando di uno dei 500 uomini più ricchi del mondo, che può sembrare una schiappa se consideriamo che Berlusconi è intorno al 200° posto, ma per capirci solo altri 7 italiani (Ferrero, Del Vecchio, Pessina, Armani, Aleotti, Perfetti, Rocca) sono davanti a lui.
> 
> E non parliamo nemmeno di un figlio di papà ricco come il Joey Saputo del Bologna, figlio di Lino che è quello che realmente ha fatto i soldi e che ha dato al figlio il giocattolino del calcio per tenerlo occupato.
> Qui è lui il boss in prima persona.


Insomma, sei fiducioso e io, sulla tua onda, voglio per lo meno tranquillizzarmi sull'eventuale implicazione di Galliani e del suo codazzo in questo affare; tuttavia, non voglio spingermi più in là di questo. A differenza della gioia per la cessione a Yonghong Li, stavolta preferisco restare cauto e valutare soltanto i fatti di volta in volta.


----------



## corvorossonero (26 Giugno 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> Si presta per qualcosa in cambio, a livello economico, materiale e di immagine (negli USA l'immagine sportiva di Commisso è crollata)
> 
> Ingredienti vari (tutti a base di olio di palma):
> 
> ...



Aron davvero, faccio fatica a comprenderti. La tua mi sta sembrando ormai una presa di posizione di principio, mentre prima era molto molto più logica e suffragata da fatti, su cui più o meno concordavamo. 
Provo a risponderti sui vari punti:
1)Il tempo giusto, se proprio vogliamo dire le cose come stanno, sarebbe stato due anni fa, quando il Milan era messo a bilancio Fininvest per 494 mln di euro, peccato però che chi sappiamo ha deciso quello che ha deciso, tant'è che con i diversi aumenti di capitale degli ultimi anni, il valore del Milan incredibilmente si è visto alzare a bilancio, per circa 590 mln, guarda caso più o meno la cifra incassata netta (606 mln di euro escluso i debiti)! Ma è soltanto un caso ovviamente  detto questo, per il divieto di patto commissorio, Elliott dovrebbe escutere il pegno soltanto dopo la totale inadempienza di Li, quindi oltre il 6 luglio, e soprattutto dopo una verifica da parte del tribunale di Lussemburgo, che metterebbe a vaglio il valore del Milan, mettendolo all'asta, possibilmente pilotata, nei confronti di Elliott, com'è normale che sia. Ergo? Elliott avrebbe in possesso il Milan ma comunque a Li qualcosina andrebbe. Questo potrebbe significare, che Elliott ha già un altro investitore con cui presumibilmente ha qualche tipo di accordo a cui rivendere il Milan successivamente, non per forza subito, ma tra qualche mese o addirittura un anno/due, previa sistemazione dei conti, ecc ecc. Alla luce di tutto ciò, chi vuole subito il Milan e non vuole aspettare tutto questo iter, è probabile che voglia far prima del 6 luglio, in modo da evitare il passaggio definitivo a Elliott o chi per loro. E' presumibile quindi che Commisso non abbia accordo con Elliott, o non sia l'interlocutore principale, e quindi si trova costretto ad anticipare i tempi. 

2) Per il secondo punto, vale anche la prima risposta alla quale aggiungo, che come sai, non sta scritto da nessuna parte che lo pagherà di meno, in quanto Elliott potrebbe benissimo avere accordi con altri, oppure addirittura valutare l'ipotesi speculativa sul Milan, provando a valorizzare l'assett e rivenderlo tra due anni ad un valore molto più alto di adesso. (ipotesi che io tuttora non escludo possa accadere)

3)Sui presunti legami, può voler dir tutto come niente. Un conto sono le 5 società schermate, che fanno capo a paradisi fiscali, Scaroni nel CDA, legali di Fininvest che trattano con Elliott, notaio Fininvest, e chi più ne ha più ne metta, e su questo come sai ho pochi dubbi. Un conto è soltanto amicizie senza nessun collegamento diretto. Direi quanto meno di aspettare prima di trarre subito conclusioni affrettate, anche perché Riccardo Silva è amico di Maldini, quindi Maldini amico di Galliani? Maldini complice del teatrino? se usiamo lo stesso metro di giudizio. E così via. Gli altri nomi fatti, non comprano il Milan per questioni finanziarie come ovvio che sia. Ormai il Milan lo può comprare soltanto o un estimatore, o chi vuole farsi pubblicità. Altro non c'è. Guadagnarci col calcio è praticamente impossibile tranne se sei in Premier. 

4)La guerra di Commisso è vera e reale, però quanto meno bisognerebbe dire su cosa verte, perché dire solo ha voluto far la guerra e ha perso, è un riscontro parziale e poco oggettivo. Commisso voleva introdurre regole LEGITTIME nel mondo del calcio Americano, cercando di farlo rendere più competitivo (inserendo leghe minori con retrocessioni e promozioni cosa che ora non succede) evitando certi giri di soldi (tutto al contrario di quello che penseresti tu in questo momento quindi  ), per iscrversi infatti servono 150 mln da dare alla lega, stadio ecc. In pratica è una competizione solo per una cerchia ristretta, senza retrocessioni e promozioni, con poca competitività. Voleva introdurre anche altre norme per migliore l'organizzazione, valorizzando anche le giovanili, cosa poco fatta. Insomma a me sinceramente non sembra una guerra cattiva, anzi. Sulla uefa, stai parlando senza sapere il suo pensiero in merito. Tiriamo ad indovinare così, e non è corretto. Non sappiamo nemmeno se ci compra, se ha legami con la uefa, se li odia o meno, e già sai che gli farà la guerra? Un pò esagerata permettimi. Addirittura per te non vedrebbe l'ora di dichiarare guerra alla Uefa, Lo stai descrivendo come un guerrafondaio insomma  il Kim dei noialtri. 


5)Te l'ho già spiegato nell'altro topic, purtroppo era quasi inevitabile, anzi dimostra come non sia un folle Commisso e non faccia parte del teatrino, perché vedrai che il prezzo non sarà quello detto ma differente. Se volesse liquidare Li dovrebbe versare almeno, altri 100 mln in più, evidentemente ha fatto i suoi conti. Come ho già scritto, Li ha versato per lui o per altri, 100 mln circa di aumenti di capitale, con il quale voleva scalare il Milan, tentando il colpaccio ahinoi. Quindi per liberarsi di lui dovrebbe dargli più o meno quella cifra con qualcosa di più, perché ovviamente ci vorrà guadagnare. Cosa impossibile al mmento, sarebbe follia pagare così tanto il Milan. Ergo non c'erano molte altre alternative, in ogni caso aspettiamo e vediamo come finirà la questione. Io credo che rimarrà con circa il 16/18%, corrispondente al valore versato.

Guarda con più ottimismo Aron, un imprenditore americano, di 4,5 mld di dollari, non può prestarsi a certi giochini. In America non funziona come in Asia.


----------



## ibracadabra9 (26 Giugno 2018)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Preferisco leggere commenti come il tuo, che chi già sprizza di gioia o menate varie. Abbiamo già preso tante fregature ed è ora di stare cauti.
> 
> Per cortesia mi spieghi chi è sto Commisso? Perché io non ne ho idea. Mi dici anche perché secondo te è un losco personaggio? Non te lo chiedo per provocarti! È una domanda seria e comunque a prescindere io ci andrei cauto.
> 
> Grazie mille e spero tu abbia la pazienza per rispondermi.



basta fare una ricerca su internet
parliamo di uno che un patriminio di 4,5 miliardi di dollari
come il cinese proprio.


----------

